
I Spent Four Weeks Taking Nootropics: Here’s What I Discovered - jl87
http://thehustle.co/i-spent-four-weeks-taking-nootropics-heres-what-i-discovered
======
EliRivers
_In part, we know angels were watching over us that day. And I thank the
nootropics for giving me mental clarity and alertness in that moment. I know
without a doubt they helped me make a crucial decision in a moment of panic._

A belief in angels in the same sentence as ascribing to fishoil pills the
incredible ability to deal with a flaming pan incorrectly. Pick your fiction,
buddy; is it angels, or is the fish oil?

~~~
undersuit
Who knows, he also quotes Dawkins earlier. Maybe he uses religious phrases out
of habit, like how I use god damn or jesus christ even though I have long
since stopped believing in my former faith.

